# Overflow box



## curt_914 (Sep 28, 2007)

Has anyone here built there own hang on tank overflow box? I am pondering building one out of acrylic for my 55 gallon tank to run my eheim 2217, and my CO2 reactor. Any thoughts are appericated. I have been looking at the CPR continous sphion overflows and was thinking I could do it my self. Thanks for the help,

Curt


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

I was thinking about making one of these for my big aquarium also, but I am going to keep things simple and use internal filters. An overflow box would be perfect for sumps though.

Look at the top rated overflow designs and use those as a template. You might be able to use a cheap used HOB style filter and drill holes in the right places, and cover unused stock holes with acrylic and glue.

One function that the higher cost overflows use is a small hole drilled on top of the intake pipe and a small power head line glued SECURELY into place in the top hole. This power head draws water from the pipe so if the suction breaks, the power head can restart the suction, handy for after a power outage. I have never built or used an overflow box, but hopefully this rambling might help out somehow!

Keep us updated on your thoughts and progress!!


----------



## hoplo (May 14, 2007)

http://arofanatics.com/forums/showthread.php?t=318377

You could check this guy's thread. He has DIY overflow boxes for his sumps.


----------



## curt_914 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the replys guys. I am designing my box as we speak and should have everything cut and ready to assemble in a couple weeks.

Curt


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=35200&st=0
used these many times they work great as long as you MAKE SURE THE SIPHON WILL NOT BREAK IN POWER OUTAGE but there are directions on how to do that as well GL!!


----------



## mcorbeil (Jul 22, 2008)

Here is a link to my design. It may end up being cheaper in the long run 

http://canadafishtank.com/wp_marcel/2007/05/11/the-quick-and-easy-aquarium-overflow/


----------

